# emails of new posts to subscribed threads gone?



## I Simonius (Oct 30, 2007)

I was , for a while , getting emails of new posts to subscribed threads, no longer. Did the prefs get globally reset or isit just not working?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 30, 2007)

I think they are still coming through, well they are to me BUT they are slow. Maybe Ian needs to stoke the fire??


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 30, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> I think they are still coming through, well they are to me BUT they are slow. Maybe Ian needs to stoke the fire??



OH NO! I can see the analogies of Thomas the tank engine and Mr Fat Controller in the pipeline...:lol:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 30, 2007)

Everything should be working, but I'll check into this. There was a SQL error the other day, but that shouldn't have caused any e-mail trouble. Maybe the e-mail server is slow right now?


----------



## I Simonius (Oct 31, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Everything should be working, but I'll check into this. There was a SQL error the other day, but that shouldn't have caused any e-mail trouble. Maybe the e-mail server is slow right now?



OK I'll wait before replying to any more to see if emails come through

OH- just checked my subscriptions and *it had reset to 'no subscriptions'* -odd!

I have reset ti back to instant emial ...


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 31, 2007)

Let me know if you now get your e-mails.


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 1, 2007)

Ian Farlow;24'5 said:
			
		

> Let me know if you now get your e-mails.



I think so, one came through earlier ( bit quiet tonight)


----------

